

Do you love or hate Google Now? - doingthings

I've alternately heard that Google Now is "creepy," and that it's super slick. What do you think of Google Now? Why?
======
D-Train
I think it's great. With social media, mobile tech, and the like, we've been
going crazy with data. In many ways, I've been inundated. So to have something
that is more relevant to me, I can appreciate that.

Though, I did have to turn it off on my S3 because it was killing my battery
from 16 hours to 3 hours.

